# Mobiles you have owned



## ajai5777 (Mar 7, 2012)

My list

2005 - Samsung SGH C200 (my first ever mobile)
2006 - Nokia 3230
2007 - Nokia 6233 (Used four years!)
2011 - Nokia C5
2012 - Samsung Galaxy Y (I'm a samsung guy again)


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

2006: Nokia 2600 
2008: Motorola ROKR E6e (my first smartphone)
2011: LG Optimus One (my first Android)


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2012)

*Nokia 1100*
*i.imgur.com/KZxUz.jpg


*
Nokia 1110*
*i.imgur.com/RNxbX.jpg

*
LG C2500*
*i.imgur.com/FBokR.jpg

*Nokia 2626*
*i.imgur.com/qIwOn.jpg

*Nokia N79*
*i.imgur.com/nTmg2.jpg
[First smartphone.Till date its my best s.phone ever.Camera was awesome.]
*Micromax Q50*
*i.imgur.com/e6PBH.jpg


*Nokia 5233*
*i.imgur.com/kNhiR.jpg


*Nokia X1-O1*
*i.imgur.com/cFhVo.jpg

I don't recall the exact date of purchase.

P.S-Now I've only nokia 5233 & X1-01 with me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2012)

2005- sony erricsson T230
2007-nokia 1200
2010-nokia 5230 3G(my first smartfone)


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

Nokia 3322 -- My first ever phone
Nokia 1110
Nokia X2-01 -- Using now..


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2012)

3310
2300
T100 - ericsson
6610
6600
5310
Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## ritvij (Mar 7, 2012)

2009 samsung m2710 beat edition (my first phone)
2010- samsung s5620 monte (loved it)
2011- blackberry curve 9300 (current)


----------



## Renny (Mar 7, 2012)

2006 - Nokia 1100
2007 - Nokia N73 ME (Current)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

2008 - Nokia N82 (my favorite)
2010 - Nokia 5233 (currently using)


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 7, 2012)

J200i-SE, my first mobile
N72-Nokia
Optimus one-LG,awesome

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 7, 2012)

*daydealx-com.s3.amazonaws.com/files/graph/1010phone.jpg

*NOKIA 1010*

*www.fonearena.com/img/2/nokia-1110.gif

*NOKIA 1110*

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/phones/22431-specs/LG-Optimus-One.jpg

*LG Optimus One*


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 7, 2012)

motorola l7
motorola l9
se k530i
N73
N79
Blackberry 9300
Blackberry 8520
Motorola Defy
Zte Blade


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 7, 2012)

Samsung R220
Sony J7
One of those Cheapo Nokia phones at the time
Nokia 6600
o2 xdaII Mini
SE W880
Asus P320

I lost intest in cellphones after nokia 6600 TBH.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

K500i (2006)
some samsung cute phone  (2006)
1110 (using till now) 2008)
moto w270 (2009)
some LG RD cheapo white screen (dad got it as a gift)
2 3110c of different colors
SE hazel (2011, till now) My first _new_ phone


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are the cell phones in chronological order 

*Samsung r220*(2004-2005)
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/ssr220.gif

*Reliance LG* crappy model(don't remember,used coz Reliance had an offer of 5000 sms for 100Rs )(2005-2007)

*W910i*(2007-2010)
*www.techshout.com/images/se-w910i.jpg

*Samsung 3530*(used for free std calls Reliance to Reliance)(2008-2010)
*www.91mobiles.com/91mob/Admin/products/img/larzeimg/113/LG%203530%20CDMA/6.jpg

*Nokia 2600*(Currently using this after my W910i went kaput  ) (2010 till now)
*thenokiandtech.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/nokia2600.jpg


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 7, 2012)

2005 - Nokia 3310
2007 - Nokia N73
2008 - Nokia 5610 Express Music
2009 - Nokia 5800 Express Music
2011 - Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## reddead (Mar 7, 2012)

First phone-old nokia n72(stolen)
*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTKQA-sxJhD9txfEth-pcdfJdr1jhhoYGRDiIIBXKG2vWGzETsXDQ
nokia 3110c
*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTg4rR-SghiM71juqtlVZ_QcZ-ZQmMXAA4X2Hpi-6Kowb6bib1T
nokia 6300- watered 
*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRQ3Yp_u8MpCSAonUl1OKUej2Q9XGEty7kiQXI63ILgXUIeTbcG
motorola rockr z6-buttons came out,sold
*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRvjnRCNMTCoUhxDU7Gk64PL91S1JxFHYGCHMLSNtgmEMDbBdCl
nokia 6208c -gave it to mom
*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSuETv78C2iFopmippIe2z2B0xMYS3V8EeukrFv6ltaRqCTnu8ghg
samsung galaxy 3 - currently using
*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT4BSmKEJGsfqetVG219a78WfV6nIltEi5zjJETyEqwA0LHeKVK

last 4 years phones


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2012)

Some LG mobile
Z530i
K750i
1100
2600
LG GU220
Samsung Galaxy SL


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

^K750i, one true gem


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^K750i, one true gem



The moment i realize the true potential of Sony and it's cam, is one of the best. Sadly it fell down and broken into pieces. So gone for LG GU220, but to my surprise GU220's battery lasted for 3 days with medium usage.. 

Still my brother is using GU220 and getting some good battery life, may be a bug?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

lol K750i  was far ahead of other phones of that time. I wish I could own it. In 2008, a shopkeeper was giving me one, @ just 1600/- and that too with 4GB card (4gb was huge at that time). I didn't take it as I acted too sceptical.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 7, 2012)

nokia 3120- class 10th
nokia 5130xm- class 11th and in 12th(till this january)
Samsung Galaxy Y- now


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Nokia 2300:-

*cdn1.mobilemag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/image_57430_largeimagefile.jpg

Nokia 1100:-

*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/no1100.gif

Samsung X100:-

*samsung-servicemanuals.ru/images/samsung%20sgh%20x100.jpg

All these in 2004.

Nokia 7210 Supernova:- (January 2009)

*www.letsgodigital.org/images/artikelen/109/nokia-7210-supernova.jpg

Samsung Galaxy R:- (January 2012)

*www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/samsung-galaxy-R_1.jpg


----------



## shuhailnp (Mar 7, 2012)

Imate JAMA
nokia 1110i
sony ericsson k750i
Nokla e71 (china )
samsung duos slider
nokia 5233
sony ericsson zylo walkman
LG optimus one p500
samsung wave 2 (currently having)
nokia 101 (currently having)


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 7, 2012)

motorola W220..my first phone..awesome phone!!!
SE W350i
Nokia 6303
Nokia 5530
Nokia 1280
Motorola Defy

currently using...Nokia 1280 and Motorola Defy

sold nokia 6303...rest are here...
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/9417/img0029nii.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 7, 2012)

2006-Bought my first personal multimedia handset 6681(sold it)
2007- Moto Rokr E6(stolen)
2009-HTC Touch(lying somewhere in my home)
2011-HTC Incredible S(currently using this one)

Apart from the above mention I always(I guess from 200) had a 1-2k priced Reliance CDMA handset(generally samsung),I change that around every ~1.5yrs coz I break one by throwing it in anger(have broken around 3 handsets in anger)


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 7, 2012)

2006 - some tata indicom set (my first ever cell)
2007 - nokia 2310
2008 - motorola w230
2009 - lg kg195 dynamite + samsung guru gt e2120b
2010 - nokia 5230 (my first smartphone which got stolen..  )
2012 - motorola fire xt 530 (my first android)


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 7, 2012)

2006 June - Nokia 3315 (gave it to Mom)

*www.imobile.com.au/images/phone_reviews/nokia_3315/3315_01.jpg

2006 Sptember - Nokia 3230 (sold it to get next one)

*mobiles-prices.com/images/mobiles/Nokia_3230.jpg

2006 December - Sony Ericsson W700i (Very good peice - stolen) 

*www.cellfservices.com/store/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/s/e/se-w700iwalkman.jpg

2008 September - Sony Ericsson K530i (washed in washing machine, kept idle for 2 months and later repaired and used by mom for 3 more years )

*img.zap.co.il/pics/3/9/1/9/21869193c.gif

2008 November - Nokia 5320 (still in use)

*www.cellhut.com/images/products/Nokia-5320-XpressMusic-Red-Unlocked_8951_B.jpg

2010 December - Samsung Galaxy 3 (my first Android  but damaged screen in just 8 months ) 

*m.samsung.com/sg/system/consumer/product/2010/08/13/gt_i5801dkaxso/180_1.jpg

2011 July - Samsung Galaxy Ace (Awsome baby till date - using it with own mods)

*www.cellphonen.com/ip/i/mobile/samsung_galaxy-ace.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Motorola E398 (my first ever cell)
Nokia N73
Nokia N82
Samsung E2232 dual sim
Iphone 3G


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2012)

This was my favorite:
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/no8250_00.jpg

Liked this too & used it:
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/motorola/motorola_v3i_00.jpg


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> lol K750i  was far ahead of other phones of that time. I wish I could own it. In 2008, a shopkeeper was giving me one, @ just 1600/- and that too with 4GB card (4gb was huge at that time). I didn't take it as I acted too sceptical.



for 1600!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Sony Ericsson K530i (washed in washing machine, kept idle for 2 months and later repaired and used by mom for 3 more years )



oh man 



asingh said:


> Liked this too & used it:
> *st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/motorola/motorola_v3i_00.jpg



legend


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 7, 2012)

aahhh ! Old memories...  My first mobile was Siemens(1998). Don't know which model it was.
Spice was the only operator in Punjab that time and call charges were Rs. 9/- and Rs. 5/- per minute outgoing and incoming respectively. 
iirc, minimum recharge was of 1000/- and Sim activation charges were 1200/-
Total cost was ;
Siemens Mobile 7500 + Activation fee 1200 + and minimum recharge 1000 = 9700/-
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/3555/siemens.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I don't even remember how many mobiles I have used in last 13 -14 years. I am using Blackberry these days and planning to buy Android.


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> 2008 September - Sony Ericsson K530i (washed in washing machine, kept idle for 2 months and later repaired and used by mom for 3 more years )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

Phones I used-


Nokia N73(Epic phone still use it)
Nokia 6030(for a week)
LG Optimus Net Dual SIM

and currently use a Nokia 1616 with a broken screen with not the LCD itself


----------



## pramudit (Mar 7, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> aahhh ! Old memories...  My first mobile was Siemens(1998). Don't know which model it was.
> Spice was the only operator in Punjab that time and call charges were Rs. 9/- and Rs. 5/- per minute outgoing and incoming respectively.
> iirc, minimum recharge was of 1000/- and Sim activation charges were 1200/-
> Total cost was ;
> ...



call charges were really high that time...  sim was more expensive then the mobile with long waiting list sometimes... now sim is selling for free by almost all provider, really a teriffic change....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> for 1600!!!!



Yeah, that what made me more sceptical.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 7, 2012)

2005-Present:  Nokia 3310

2007-2009 :nokia 3230

2009-2010:  Motorolla A810

2010-2011: Samsung Corby pro

2011-present: Samsung Galaxy ace


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Nokia 2600*(Currently using this after my W910i went kaput  ) (2010 till now)



u have been waiting for android phones since then  
when will u buy?


----------



## R2K (Mar 7, 2012)

2003-2005- Nokia 3310 
( In those days I was in school and one of the very fortunate kids to have their own cell phones at that time . I think nowadays even new born babies have their own mobile phones )
2005-2007 Nokia 2100
2007-2008 Nokia 7610 (My First Smart phone )

2008-2010 Nokia 6500 Slide (First phone that I purchased with my own salary) 

2010 oct- 2010 dec -Nokia 5800 Xm Navigation Edition (I call it  disaster/tragedy edition as I lost it within a month of purchase (Second Smart phone / my first touch screen based handset) 

2010 Dec - 2012 Feb 27 Nokia 5530 Xpress music (Second touch screen based / third Smartphone)

2012 Feb 27- Till now - Sony ericsson Xperia  Arc S ( Third touch screen based phone / 4th Smartphone and my first android Smartphone  )

First 3 Phones were handed over to me when My dad purchased new phone for himself( which was every ~1 year ) Thanks for his habit of using Pouches/ Cases for phones that I used to get shiny new handsets everytime even though they were ~ 1 year old  when i get them)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

Frankly, I feel children should not be given mobiles before 10th.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah thats correct, so much of misuses.I got my first mobile only after I joined college.


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 7, 2012)

Nokia basic 11xx series (forgot the model num)
Sony Ericsson F305
Orange Sanfrancisco
Samsung Focus


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Yeah thats correct, so much of misuses.I got my first mobile only after I joined college.



I got mine from my salary 



dashing.sujay said:


> Frankly, I feel children should not be given mobiles before 10th.



yeah


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 7, 2012)

wow ! almost everyone of you has had a good experience with a plethora of cellphones. i for one somehow cant seem to share a good rapport with this tech. partly due to lack of interest, other because i find it cumbersome to take care of it everywhere everytime. 

got my cell back at the time when i was in the 2nd summer term of my training, only because of much insistence from my parents (to talk to them....hehe....i never have been the chitter-chatter social types. to top it, i feel all the less inclined to talk to guys back at home when am far away ). anyway, the cell was :

*Nokia 2300* - used it for about 5-5.5 years, until i lost it, otherwise would've used it still 

then got this - *samsung metro C3200*. using it ever since then.


EDIT - hey *zangetsu *! nice to see you after quite some time


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 8, 2012)

Moto Ming 

*i.imgur.com/cQX9w.jpg

Samsung Champ... 

*i.imgur.com/kwFyo.jpg

Gng ---to change to some android phone now...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

2003- SE T230
2004-SE K500
2004 - Nokia 3315
2005- SE K300
2006- Nokia N70
2008- Nokia 3110
2008- SE T700
2009- Nokia 5800

From the list I have lost T230,k500 and N70...remaining r there

Planning New handset now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^Arc s ?


----------



## Alok (Mar 8, 2012)

Nokia 1108
Nokia 2300
Nokia 1600
Nokia 2700 classic
Nokia 101
Nokia N8.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Arc s ?



I just hope I can make budget for that


----------



## AmpleNM (Mar 8, 2012)

SE W705
Xperia Arc


----------



## Empirial (Mar 8, 2012)

Phones that I've Used 'n' Sold long ago :

Sony Ericsson W810i (My 1st Phone)
Nokia N73
Nokia N95 (Non 8GB Version)
Nokia N76
Nokia N79
Sony Ericsson Satio (2nd Hand From Ebay)


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 8, 2012)

*www.gii.in/gadgets/images/N/Nokia-7610/Nokia-7610-2.jpg

Nokia 7610 (I really loved this phone, My First phone, was just launched and I bought it)
Nokia 3500classic
Nokia E51
Nokia 5235

I have been a nokia fan because of my rough usage of my phones.

In next couple of months hopefully will buy My first android (in month or so will be back here for suggestions


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2012)

Very first mobile... that I hvae used. 

*Nokia 3310* (Before 2005)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/31/Nokia_3310_blue.jpg/150px-Nokia_3310_blue.jpg

And then 

*Nokia 3220* (2005- mid 2006)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/84/Nokia_3220_-_side.jpg/250px-Nokia_3220_-_side.jpg


After that, *Nokia 6600 *(mid 2006-2007)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/45/Nokia6600.jpg/150px-Nokia6600.jpg


And then, *Nokia N70 *(2007- ending of 2009)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/bf/Nokia_N-70.jpg/150px-Nokia_N-70.jpg


After that, *Nokia 6120c *(2009- Jan, 2012)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_kIVk5bAV_BI/TDnQsXQX96I/AAAAAAAAACY/3T1TvHwGfE8/s1600/Nokia+6120c.jpg


*Samsung Focus* ( Jan 2012 - Feb 2012)

*www.samsung.com/us/system/consumer/product/sg/hi/91/sghi917zkaatt/ATT_i917-Cetus_front1_400x400.jpg


Currently using 3310 again


----------



## Anish (Mar 8, 2012)

*First Phone:N2310*
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/nokia-2310.gif
*Then, this is gifted to me: N72* - Gave it to dad
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/nokia-n72.gif
*And then I bought this one: N6303c* - Gave it to Mom
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/nokia-6303-classic.jpg
*Back to Pavilion*  Now using the same N2310
*st2.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/nokia-2310.gif


----------



## sainath (Mar 8, 2012)

Nokia 6600 (2nd hand | Year-2008)
Nokia 6260 (2nd hand | Year-2009)
Nokia 3230 (2nd hand | Year-2009)
Nokia N80 (2nd hand | Year-2009 )
Nokia N70 (2nd hand | Year-2010)
Nokia N73 (2nd hand | Year-2010)
Motorola Rokr E6 (2nd hand | Year-2010)
Sony Ericsson Cybershot K550i (2nd hand | Year-2010)
Nokia N81 8GB (2nd hand | Year-2010)
HTC P3400i (HTC Gene) (2nd hand | Year-2011)
Nokia 6220 Classic (2nd hand | Year-2011)
Nokia E66 (2nd hand | Year-2011)
Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 (2nd hand | Year-2011)
Dell XCD35 (My first *NEW* handset, now SOLD. | Oct,2011-Feb,2012)
Now--> Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V (New | Feb,2012 present.)


----------



## monkey (Mar 8, 2012)

2000: Panasonic GD90
2002: Nokia 8310
2004: Nokia 6630
2006: SE W830
2008: SE P990i
2009: Blackberry 8900
2011: Balckberry 9790


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice thread, here we go: 

Panasonic GD30
motorola c300
nokia 3300
nokia 3530
nokia 6310i
nokia 3410
nokia 1110
nokia 6630
nokia ngage qd
nokia n70
nokia n73
nokia 1200
nokia 5800 [my last nokia phone which was a disaster and i wowed never to buy a nokia]
SE J108i cedar


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> very nice thread, here we go:
> 
> Panasonic GD30
> motorola c300
> ...



why was it disaster?


----------



## androidfreak (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's mine:

LG RD2130
LG RD5130
LG RD6130
Imate Jamin
Nokia 3110c
Nokia N73
Samsung Galaxy 3
Motorola Defy+ (Current).


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 8, 2012)

nokia 1600(gift)
SE K810I
samsung galaxy 3
samsung galaxy s2(gift)


----------



## DOST_FRIEND59 (Mar 8, 2012)

My Phones are

1)Nokia 5200  - April 2007 (Stolen in Bus)
2)Nokia 3500  - January 2008 (Stolen in Bus)
3)Samsung 3310 - September 2009 (Sister Screwed it up)
4)Nokia 5800 - August 2010 (current phone)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 8, 2012)

DOST_FRIEND59 said:


> My Phones are
> 
> 1)Nokia 5200  - April 2007 (Stolen in Bus)
> 2)Nokia 3500  - January 2008 (Stolen in Bus)
> ...



arre chicha... should be careful tavelling in bus dude...what were u looking at


----------



## nileshmore (Mar 8, 2012)

Nokia 1100
Nokia 2600
Nokia 2300
Moto Razr V3i
Nokia 1202
Spice M4580 (current phone)
Motorola defy (current phone)


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nokia X2-01 ,since i do not have dedicated broadband connection,i use this phone for net access.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

Samsung SGH R220
Nokia 7610
Nokia 5300 Xpresusic
Nokia 1100
Nokia 5233
Samsung Galaxy Y  currently using.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u have been waiting for android phones since then
> when will u buy?



 I don't know man...wanted SII but was out of budget then...now I could buy it but then there are better phones coming up...the wait is endless  for me...also since now I have an ipod, i don't feel like buying one.


----------



## nokia6600 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nokia 1225
Some local brand I think it was called Spectra and came with reliance connection
Nokia 3xxx - sorry, can't remember the model now.
Nokia 3220
SE w300i
Nokia 6600
Nokia 7610
Nokia 6630
Nokia 6600
Nokia 5320 XM
As my Xpress music got stolen I'm back to using 6600 and saving money to buy a new phone, probably be an Android.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

^How can you stand 6600 today? Its damn slow.


----------



## Vensanga (Mar 10, 2012)

Nokia 1100
Samsung D500
Nokia N70
Sony Ericson W810
Nokia 6500
Nokia 5800XM.....still waiting for my next phone...hope to get it after a 2-3 months...


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 10, 2012)

Motorola flip W220
Samsung monte
Nokia 3220
LG optimus net


----------



## metalspree (Mar 10, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W550i
Samsung Galaxy Spica
Motorola Defy
Motorola Atrix (current)


----------



## nCyCoD (Mar 10, 2012)

2007:Samsung X200(still working in very good condition)
2008:Nokia 6600
2009:A China mobile
2010:Nokia 6500 (Second hand)
2010:Nokia X6
2011:Nokia C6(exchanged for X6 at Nokia Care)
2012:Nokia 6600(sold C6,so using ageold 6600 .

Waiting for maybe Xperia S...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

^How did you exchanged ? I have heard this for first time.


----------



## nCyCoD (Mar 10, 2012)

I mean, there was some problem with X6,it was still in warranty.I gave it to them for repair,they couldn't repair,so they gave me C6 and also asked if wanted X6 instead of C6.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^How did you exchanged ? I have heard this for first time.



i wanna know it too... how old was your x6....z


----------



## nCyCoD (Mar 10, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i wanna know it too... how old was your x6....z



11 months old..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 10, 2012)

Nokia 3315 (Purchased in 2003-2004 I think)
Nokia N72 (Purchased in 2005).
Nokia N70 (2005, Used for 10 days then gifted it to someone)
Back to Nokia N72 and using it since then!
Bought a Kindle Fire in January2012 (It's not a mobile, I know, just flaunting it  )


----------



## nokia6600 (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one using 6600, I've got company here. Yeah it's slow as hell but I have to hold to it for more time as I'm saving money to buy a new phone, I have saved 9k currently, it'll still take time..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

my nokia 2600 has become deaf...the person on the opposite end can't hear me...and magically my w910 has come to life after keeping it shut for almost an year though I can't use the charging port(means no listening to music and no charging).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I don't know man...wanted SII but was out of budget then...now I could buy it but then there are better phones coming up...the wait is endless  for me...also since now I have an ipod, i don't feel like buying one.



lol yes wait is endless...
so u own an ipod now or its given by company for testing pupose  ?



abhidev said:


> my nokia 2600 has become deaf...the person on the opposite end can't hear me...



same problem with my Dad's Nokia 6030


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2012)

Nokia N73ME - March 2007 till now  March 17th , 5th Anni 

I don't use my phone much 

Going to buy an Android soon


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 12, 2012)

In 2000 I bought 'Nokia 5110' - my 1st mobile!

I kept changing my mobiles continously for the past 12 years! Mobiles worth mentioning are:

Nokia 3630 - My 1st color mobile

Nokia 7650 - my 1st camera mobile

Nokia 6600 - revolutionary mobile - cute design for 2003!

Nokia 9500 - A brick,called communicator - unforgettable device!

Nokia N90 - Innovative design,good camera

Nokia N95 - One of the best mobiles I've seen! With great cam

Imate JASJAR - Good WM

SE W950 - simple & excellent walkman without cam

iPhone - Changed the way we look mobiles - Unmatching!

Moto Milestone: Good stuff

SGSII - technically superior phone

HTC EVO 3D - Love the way 3D images of our snaps look!

and the list continues.......!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> lol yes wait is endless...
> so u own an ipod now or its given by company for testing pupose  ?



by the company...i wouldn't want two devices in my pocket, one for calls and other for my media needs. ipod is great though


----------



## s_holmes (Mar 12, 2012)

- Nokia 2100
- Motorola L7
- Nokia 5310 XpressMusic
- Samsung Galaxy i7500
- Spice Mi 410 (current)


----------



## Nuxer (Mar 13, 2012)

- Nokia 1108
- Nokia 1600
- Nokia 6070
- Motorola W230
- Nokia 5130 Xpressmusic
- Nokia 5230
- Sony Ericsson WT19i Live with Walkman


----------



## MANOfJosh (Mar 14, 2012)

2008 - LG Bullet KP110

2009 - Nokia 5800

2011 - Nokia X1-01

2012 - Samsung Galaxy R i9103


----------



## himangshu (Mar 14, 2012)

March 2009-October 2009:- Nokia 5130 Xpress Music.
It got stolen on September and again recovered the next day. But the device was badly abused. Lasted for another 2 months.
November 2009-Present:-
Nokia 6303 Classic.
Still using it but LCD is severly damaged.
September 2011-Present:-
Nokia N8.
Great phone if you don't care about OS.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 15, 2012)

himangshu said:


> March 2009-October 2009:- Nokia 5130 Xpress Music.
> It got stolen on September and again recovered the next day. But the device was badly abused.



why didn't you sent it to Nokia customer care..? it was still in warranty....
and how did you got it back in one day...?


----------



## himangshu (Mar 15, 2012)

pramudit said:


> why didn't you sent it to Nokia customer care..? it was still in warranty....
> and how did you got it back in one day...?



The police managed to catch the thief the day after the phone was stolen. 
 I gave the phone to Nokia Care. But the phone was beyond repair.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 15, 2012)

himangshu said:


> I gave the phone to Nokia Care. But the phone was beyond repair.



but since it was in warranty so company should have given you a new phone....      (unless something voided your warranty)


----------



## himangshu (Mar 15, 2012)

pramudit said:


> but since it was in warranty so company should have given you a new phone....      (unless something voided your warranty)



Ya, I got the 6303c instead as replacement.


----------

